# Lumpy Lotion



## Sweet T (Feb 26, 2013)

I mixed up a batch of lotion yesterday and as it cooled I noticed it was getting kinda lumpy. Not totally lumpy but it has quite a few various size lumps throughout. Any ideas why this happened and is there anything I can do to fix it? It was a rather large batch (about 2lbs). 
I can use it as the lumps do "melt" but I don't like them :evil:


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 26, 2013)

What were your ingredients? Hard to troubleshoot if we don't know what was used  Likely there isn't anything that can be done now because if you heat it back up enough to melt what is lumpy, then your preservative will likely become inactive.


----------



## Sweet T (Feb 26, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> What were your ingredients? Hard to troubleshoot if we don't know what was used  Likely there isn't anything that can be done now because if you heat it back up enough to melt what is lumpy, then your preservative will likely become inactive.



Of course! My recipe.

Water 70%
Germaben II 1%
Glycerine 6%

Citric Acid .5%
Stearic Acid 3%
E Wax 5%
Jojoba oil 3.3%
Avocado oil 3.3%
Shea butter 6%
Mango butter 6%
few drops of vit E oil

could I heat it up, whip out the lumps and add more Germaben II ?


----------



## new12soap (Feb 26, 2013)

No, you are already at the max for your preservative, so adding more could pose a problem, skin irritation, etc.

The only thing that jumps out on me on your recipe is the 6% glycerin, which is a bit high but I don't think that would cause the lumps. You are high on hard butters,  too. Did everything get heated and held? were your oil phase and water phase the right temps when you combined? Perhaps the butters were not completely emulsified (even tho you did use enough ewax) and solidified into lumps.  Hmmmm. Just whisking the heck out if it is all I can tell you to try, I would not risk re-warming it, not only because of the preservative but because it will probably break your emulsion.

Try troubleshooting on swiftcraftmonkey, or wait for someone with a better idea to see your thread   good luck!


----------



## Genny (Feb 26, 2013)

What size are the lumps?  Are they small rice size lumps or are they bigger?

It does sound like they are resolidified butters.  How hot did you heat your heated oil phase?


----------



## Sweet T (Feb 26, 2013)

Genny said:


> What size are the lumps?  Are they small rice size lumps or are they bigger?
> 
> It does sound like they are resolidified butters.  How hot did you heat your heated oil phase?



They are more or less rice size, maybe lentil size? haha. It did turn out a little thicker than I wanted (more like a cream) but other than the weird lumps, i like the feel of it. Creamy but not greasy and easily absorbed. If I had to guess, it does feel as though the lumps are resolidified butters.

To be honest, I didn't check the temp of the oil phase. The instructions for the process I followed didn't mention any particular temp, it just said to make sure it was thoroughly melted. This is only my second attempt at lotion (I have more experience with CP soap) and I've seen so many different ways to do it, I guess maybe I didn't chose the best one....? 
Any advice as to where I can find the best process? I might have to chalk this one up to lack of experience. 

Thanks for you input everyone!


----------



## Sweet T (Feb 26, 2013)

new12soap said:


> No, you are already at the max for your preservative, so adding more could pose a problem, skin irritation, etc.
> 
> The only thing that jumps out on me on your recipe is the 6% glycerin, which is a bit high but I don't think that would cause the lumps. You are high on hard butters,  too. Did everything get heated and held? were your oil phase and water phase the right temps when you combined? Perhaps the butters were not completely emulsified (even tho you did use enough ewax) and solidified into lumps.  Hmmmm. Just whisking the heck out if it is all I can tell you to try, I would not risk re-warming it, not only because of the preservative but because it will probably break your emulsion.
> 
> Try troubleshooting on swiftcraftmonkey, or wait for someone with a better idea to see your thread   good luck!



Oh, there we go. I will check swiftcraftmonkey for some more help. Thanks for you insight


----------



## new12soap (Feb 26, 2013)

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/

make sure your calender is clear, I can get lost there for hours, there is SO much good info!


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 26, 2013)

I think it could be your temperature and the mixing process. Did you use the usual soap beater or another one? 

The best temperature to do a lotion base on my past experience is at 70-75 degree celcius. You need the heat so that the E wax will not solidify too fast in the mixing process. you do want the e wax to bind as much oil n water together. but you do not want the temperature too high to destroy the property of your oil.

new12soap - the link is informative. too bad i cannot get hold of preservatives.


----------



## Earthchild (Mar 1, 2013)

Stearic acid can be temperamental.  It sounds like your stearic wasn't quite melted enough and/or you combined with a phase too cold.  Melt your stearic all the way then melt it some more.  That should help with future batches.


----------

